# What gun to use???



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Guys,
Looking for suggestions here. Looking for a gun for shooting trap and probably occasional pheasant or duck hunting. Prefer Semi Auto for 1000 or less. Thanks for any input. Would prefer new whats your take???


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well dont know if you reload your casings or not but an semi-auto throws the shells a good ways unless you get a shell catcher for it but Ive shot alot of trap with the 1100 rem but I had the catcher on it but my opinion would be a remington gun for the trap range or browning my 1100 is 40 yrs old now and still shoots as good as it did when it was new but now if I shoot trap I use an o/u browning


----------



## 1hunts69 (Feb 2, 2012)

I hunt with a remington 870 Super Mag and skeet and trap shot with it to stay in practice. I still use my browning o/u once in a while as well for upland and clays. For autos my friends use Franchi and Benelli both shoot great, I use a Benelli at work and has been reliable every time that "GOD" I only had to use it on the training coure.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I've used a wide variety of guns through the years. My favorite yet is my Benelli M2. Granted it will toss shells when trap shooting like mentioned before, but it cycles everything I've ever thrown at it from 3" 1.25 oz duck loads to light target loads. It has been swamped, dropped in mud, used in bitter cold weather, beat up and still doesn't miss a beat. Plus its all inertia driven so there's no gas system to worry about getting dirty. I actually consider the thing more reliable than my 870 pump as that one has jammed a couple times. I recommend the 26" barrel personally as its lighter and quick on target. Knocks birds dead plenty far enough.

I also have a Beretta 3901 and while I can't complain about anything in particular, the Benelli is definitely my preferred. I first got it because I loved the Berretta and didn't want to beat up the wood stock while duck hunting. I think I've shot the Berretta one time since. One big reason is that the Beretta is heavier so I like to carry the Benelli instead when pheasant hunting.

I got mine at Dicks for $900 after it was on sale for $999 and then got a dicks credit card for 10% more off (you can pay it off, then cancel the card - for $100 it was worth it to me). They carry what I think they call an "American" version which only includes 3 choke tubes instead of 5 and doesn't have a hard case. It may also have a different recoil reduction system? Not certain about that though and I can't say I've ever had a problem with kick on an autoloader.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Charles Dailey and Stoeger both make decent semi auto guns for under $450.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I use benelli ultra-light in 12 and 20  slightly over $1000


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

If you could a Beretta 390 sport with 28 or 30 in barrel makes a good all around shot gun. If not move to a 391. I use multiple guns but I like playen all the games. Trap- Krieghoff M 32 34in single 32in dubble,Beratta Dt 10 32 ,beretta 390 32in fixed ex full. Skeet- Krieghoff M 32 in 12 20 28 and 410,Browning cetori 12 20 28 and 410, Beretta 390 12,and or a 391 in 12 ga. Sporting clays- M 32 ,k 80 ,390,391 or Dt 10. Bunker same as sporting. The big thing is gun fit. Make ALL your guns FIT YOU. You can play all the games with one gun IF IT FITS you and game as well. Hope this helps. Come out and play. If you want pm me it is all a game of fit not the gun.


----------

